# ceiling planks



## farmallih1466 (Jan 16, 2011)

We are planning on putting in ceiling planks in our home as we get to each room. My question is should the ceiling planks run the same direction as the dominate or hardwood floors? It does it matter.


----------



## farmallih1466 (Jan 16, 2011)

Should say or does it matter


----------

